# Surge not showing on map in OC - is it just me??



## Deezolay (Jul 11, 2020)

About a week ago my “heat map” stopped showing the surge multipliers (1.4x, 2x, etc). Then a couple days ago, the color shading indicating where the surge was happening ceased to exist on my app. I wondered if I was being punished for my cancellations going up (or something else) but Uber support said that wasn’t the case and recommended I do a bunch of trouble shooting that I already did (delete/reinstall app, restart phone, etc) to no avail. Anybody else experiencing this BS?


----------



## THE BOY! (May 31, 2020)

Quit talking crazy and get a grip on yourself


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Deezolay said:


> Surge not showing on map in OC - is it just me??


----------



## Zoomzoom321 (Jan 10, 2020)

Deezolay said:


> About a week ago my "heat map" stopped showing the surge multipliers (1.4x, 2x, etc). Then a couple days ago, the color shading indicating where the surge was happening ceased to exist on my app. I wondered if I was being punished for my cancellations going up (or something else) but Uber support said that wasn't the case and recommended I do a bunch of trouble shooting that I already did (delete/reinstall app, restart phone, etc) to no avail. Anybody else experiencing this BS?


Yes, same here!


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

No more surge.. keep doing base rates


----------



## Zoomzoom321 (Jan 10, 2020)

I assumed they took it away now that we set our own rates?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Deezolay said:


> About a week ago my "heat map" stopped showing the surge multipliers (1.4x, 2x, etc). Then a couple days ago, the color shading indicating where the surge was happening ceased to exist on my app. I wondered if I was being punished for my cancellations going up (or something else) but Uber support said that wasn't the case and recommended I do a bunch of trouble shooting that I already did (delete/reinstall app, restart phone, etc) to no avail. Anybody else experiencing this BS?


Your able to set your own surge now. Uber didn't take away surge but they do not show where surge is on the map anymore.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I see the heat bloom and that is it. I never chased or even accidentally fell into one, so I don't worry about them. I can set my own and plan to mostly leave it on 1.3 as that equates to $1 a mile.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I had more than a couple of surge trips this week, with nothing showing on the map either.

Didn't realize it, until I checked the receipts later on.


----------



## THE BOY! (May 31, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> I had more than a couple of acid trips this week, with nothing showing on the map either.
> 
> Didn't realize it, until I checked the receipts later on.


----------

